# STIHL Progressive Depth Gauge Tool



## Philbert (Oct 31, 2019)

Found these in response to another thread. Do not appear to be available in USA. Anyone familiar with or have experience with them? Might need a member-friend in EU to obtain?




*Tools for MS-cutting attachment maintenance: File gauge*
_For manual reworking of the depth gauge made from hardened steel with special coating. Two settings for hard and soft wood. Using the hook, both the groove in the bar and the bar's oil hole can be cleaned. _

File gauge .404" 00008934010
File gauge 3/8" 00008934009
File gauge .325" 00008934008
File gauge 3/8"P 00008934007
File gauge 1/4"P 00008934006

STIHL 'FL1 - FL5 ' (might not be available through USA dealers):
https://www.stihl.com/sharpening-saw-chain.aspx (link to video)

https://www.stihl.com/STIHL-power-t...ent-maintenance/267816-63674/File-gauges.aspx

Philbert


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm in if you get some.


----------



## LonestarStihl (Oct 31, 2019)

I’d try it too as long as they aren’t super Stihl priced at $400 lol


----------



## Philbert (Oct 31, 2019)

LonestarStihl said:


> I’d try it too as long as they aren’t super Stihl priced at $400 lol


Look to be in the $4 to $5 each range from STIHL dealers in UK (after converting to $, and value added tax stuff, etc.). 

Philbert


----------



## LonestarStihl (Oct 31, 2019)

Philbert said:


> Look to be in the $4 to $5 each range from STIHL dealers in UK (after converting to $, and value added tax stuff, etc.).
> 
> Philbert



Good deal. Well let’s see what we can get from our friends overseas


----------



## TheTone (Oct 31, 2019)

Wondering if it would work for different brands of chain?


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 31, 2019)

As long as they are German made..........


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 31, 2019)

Put me in for two if we can locate some, I’m in for 3/8 and 3/8lp.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Oct 31, 2019)

Just checked my local Stihl dealer, new owners, they seem to care. She checked and she can’t find that number for anything that she can order so evidently not available in US yet.


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 31, 2019)

https://www.worldofpower.co.uk/stihl-00008934009-3-8-depth-gauge.html


----------



## Del_ (Oct 31, 2019)

Here are some more sizes and some interesting guides:


----------



## Philbert (Oct 31, 2019)

Del_ said:


> Here are some more sizes and some interesting guides:


The FG4 guides are available in the US: https://www.stihlusa.com/products/chain-saws/filing-tools/fg4rollerguide/
Any US dealer should be able to order them.

STIHL sells different stuff in different markets. Some things, like chaps, have different standards in the EU, Canada, etc. Other decisions might be marketing, sales, etc. I don't know why they don't sell heated handle saws in Minnesota, but . . . Same thing with these tools.

Philbert


----------



## LonestarStihl (Oct 31, 2019)

You’d think they would just make it available to any market but not advertise there. But then again maybe that’s why I’m not in business or marketing. 

So what’s the plan going forward? Give some more time to see anyone else interested then go for group buy through the site or a good ole boy from overseas?


----------



## BangBang77 (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm in for (1) each of the 3/8" and the 0.325" versions!!!

Just snagged each size in a Carlton File-o-plate off Ebay last week but would love to add these to my kit.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 31, 2019)

I flagged @Definitive Dave in a related post: hoping that someone like that can do something in an organized fashion to keep the International part simpler.

Any others?

Philbert


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 31, 2019)

I've looked into these before as well. Glorified Husky gauges (which are readily available everywhere domestically). I like the raised area 'handle' at the rear, though. The main advantage of the Stihl gauges could be if they're made available in stainless steel. The Husky gauges are simply stamped steel and wear out over time.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 31, 2019)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> The main advantage the Stihl gauges could be if they're made available in stainless steel.


*AND*, they say 'S_TIHL_'!

Also, some of the File-O-Plate (FOP) ones were specific to certain models of chain. These would presumably be compatible with most STIHL brand chains.

Philbert


----------



## LonestarStihl (Oct 31, 2019)

I’m in for 3/8 and 3/8lp.


----------



## BangBang77 (Oct 31, 2019)

I would like to retract my former post.

I'm in for (2) each of all 5 sizes, .404, 3/8, .325, 3/8P, and 1/4P. I don't use all of those chain sizes currently, but who knows what the future holds...


----------



## SCHallenger (Oct 31, 2019)

Philbert said:


> I flagged @Definitive Dave in a related post: hoping that someone like that can do something in an organized fashion to keep the International part simpler.
> 
> Any others?
> 
> Philbert


Yes! I'd like 3/8, .325, & 3/8Picco (LO-Pro).


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 31, 2019)

Dahmer said:


> Just checked my local Stihl dealer, new owners, they seem to care.



That will wear off soon enough.........


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm finding with the long bar the husky gauge on the low setting is a bit much and the hi isn't quite enough so wouldn't mind giving 1 of these ago. In saying that I could just adjust the husky 1 a tad. I am using the husky gauge on stihl chain so perhaps that's why But as poge said the we raised handle looks nice and the bar groove hook will be handy. I have a stihl saddle type and all it gets used for is the hook and sometimes check the angles a bit.


----------



## trains (Oct 31, 2019)

I should have gotten @Spoon Carving With Tom to get me a set whilst he was still in the UK.


----------



## TheTone (Oct 31, 2019)

TheTone said:


> Wondering if it would work for different brands of chain?



To rephrase: Do the lower edges rest on the drive link or the rivet, and do you know if are they accurate just for Stihl chains or others as well?


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 31, 2019)

It straddles the tie straps/drive link.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Oct 31, 2019)

Like so...

​


----------



## TheTone (Oct 31, 2019)

OK, so the slot in the front edge butts up against the back of the cutter, straddles the side links and the bottom of the plate rests on the rear rivets of the cutter. The rear of the plate rests on the following cutter, forming a downward angle. The surface of the hole on the plate should be the ideal height for the depth gauge. Have I got it right?


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Oct 31, 2019)

Pretty much it's the line from tie strap to the top of the cutter. What are you using at the moment? The husky 1 is at a shop near you if you need 1 now


----------



## TheTone (Oct 31, 2019)

Well, from Pogo's picture it looks like the plate straddles the strap rather than rests on it, ultimately coming to rest on the rivets. It seems that Hannes' progressive guide rested on the strap. There are arguments for either way, but my real question is . . . do the numbers of the chain - gauge and pitch (with variations like LP), allow a reasonably accurate depth gauge "gauge" that could be used with any brand of chain, or are we stuck with brand specific gauges?


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Oct 31, 2019)

TheTone said:


> Well, from Pogo's picture it looks like the plate straddles the strap rather than rests on it, ultimately coming to rest on the rivets. It seems that Hannes' progressive guide rested on the strap. There are arguments for either way, but my real question is . . . do the numbers of the chain - gauge and pitch (with variations like LP), allow a reasonably accurate depth gauge "gauge" that could be used with any brand of chain, or are we stuck with brand specific gauges?



I see what ya meant it straddles it yes but only to locate it left and right the middle section of the slot is what its sitting down on not the rivets. I use mine over Oregon carlton stihl old Windsor umm even some old saber chain chisels and semi once ha get used to it on a certain type of chain ya get a feel for what it likes. Variables being bar length type of wood or even the grunt of the saw.

A 10-10 I find on Oregon semi 16 inch bar still needs the high setting and perhaps a stroke or two lower vs that same 16 and chain on a pm700 will happily eat with it on the lower setting. Then switch to a Oregon chisel and the learning starts again. There all close enough to not need to worry about brand vs brand. The 32 inch bar needs a little more than the high but low is a bit grabby but still ok though so wait till next file and perhaps try in the middle. I love chain talk


----------



## SteveSr (Oct 31, 2019)

Philbert said:


> I flagged @Definitive Dave in a related post: hoping that someone like that can do something in an organized fashion to keep the International part simpler.
> 
> Any others?
> 
> Philbert



I just ordered a set of these from Husky but would be willing to try the Stihl as well. Put me down for 3/8lp, .325, and regular 3/8.


----------



## Del_ (Oct 31, 2019)

BangBang77 said:


> I would like to retract my former post.
> 
> I'm in for (2) each of all 5 sizes, .404, 3/8, .325, 3/8P, and 1/4P. I don't use all of those chain sizes currently, but who knows what the future holds...



My order is the same as the above quoted.

(2) each of all 5 sizes


----------



## Mike Kunte (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi, Guys!
Coming from the previous thread, and having built my own depth gauge according to Hannes69's plans, I was suitably impressed to find these gauges readily available here in South Africa. They cost about 70 Rands ( around $ 4.50), so are a very cheap accessory to buy. They work extremely well, and - surprise! surprise! - they are hardened to about HRC65, which means that one can file right over them without causing damage! Quick and easy to use. 

On top of this, they have an additional guide bar cleaning hook, groove depth scale, and the small point can be used to clean out the oil holes in your bar. Neato!

I highly recommend them.


----------



## seanqu (Nov 1, 2019)

I would like to order (1) each of all 5 sizes.
Thanks


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 1, 2019)

TheTone said:


> Well, from Pogo's picture it looks like the plate straddles the strap rather than rests on it, ultimately coming to rest on the rivets. It seems that Hannes' progressive guide rested on the strap.



The Husky, Stihl, and Carlton gauges rest on the tie strap, not the rivet, hence the main reason Hannes developed his style gauge which does use the rivet as the pivot point..., to theoretically achieve a more constant angle throughout the life of the cutter (as extensively discussed in his thread).

The fact that these gauges appear to rest against the rear of the cutter in front of it is purely incidental and not actually the case at all. Also, of all these progressive style gauges, some of the File-o-Plates are really the only ones that are chain specific (other than basic pitch). The exception with all of them is humped safety chain for obvious reasons. Most other safety chain (including Oregon Vanguard) is compatible with the progressive raker gauges. Again, with Carlton's File-o-Plates being the general exception.

Other than that, the only other chain characteristics that will yield differing results from brand to brand would be those of the cutter design itself and would be fairly subtle in real world conditions. Those differences can actually be calculated with Hannes' software if the critical dimensions of the various cutter designs are plugged into his formula.

For those interested in the 'Hannes' references, here's a link to that rather lengthy, controversial, and highly enlightening discussion...

The Hannes Raker Gauge Home Page


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 1, 2019)

Click the attached for a little more on the positioning of a progressive style depth gauge tool on a chain.



PogoInTheWoods said:


> It does just straddle the tie strap regardless of skip or full comp. Key is how the raker sits in the slot corner. The soft end will obviously straddle the tie strap closer to the raker, but you want that raker up against the rear corner of the tool regardless of where the saddle slot straddles the tie strap.
> 
> View attachment 656033
> 
> ...


----------



## TheTone (Nov 1, 2019)

OK, I'm sold. I'll go for one of each: 1/4, 3/8LP, .325, 3/8, .404


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm in for one of each as well.


----------



## JW51 (Nov 4, 2019)

I’ve seen lots of orders placed (I want one too) but haven’t seen anyone actually volunteer to source them for us? Did I miss that.

The husky gauge works really well. Shame it’s soft steel. Hard steel alone would make this style a big upgrade:


----------



## LonestarStihl (Nov 4, 2019)

JW51 said:


> I’ve seen lots of orders placed (I want one too) but haven’t seen anyone actually volunteer to source them for us? Did I miss that.
> 
> The husky gauge works really well. Shame it’s soft steel. Hard steel alone would make this style a big upgrade:



I was wondering the same thing. I think we just need to find someone over there willing to order and ship


----------



## Philbert (Nov 4, 2019)

Maybe someone over here already set up to do order taking, PayPal, and shipping (like from an existing eBay business) to simplify the International shipping stuff?

Philbert


----------



## Del_ (Nov 4, 2019)

It's going to happen if we keep up the conversation.

Someone will come along.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Nov 4, 2019)

One would think that at least one Stihl dealer here would have at least one Stihl dealer contact there...


----------



## Philbert (Nov 4, 2019)

singinwoodwackr said:


> One would think that at least one Stihl dealer here would have at least one Stihl dealer contact there...


STIHL dealers are probably prohibited from selling non-US STIHL merchandise. But there are a number of guys on this site that do some online selling. 

Philbert


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Nov 4, 2019)

Hm, I was able to get the AU version oiler for my 066 well over a decade ago. Dealer didn't have the pt# but I did...he ordered it, no problem.

We aren't talkin' CARB compliance here.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 4, 2019)

A while back I tried to reach out to some UK STIHL dealers to buy the no-longer-sold-in-the-US STIHL FG2. They quickly went silent. And heated handed STIHLS sold in Canada are not available to US dealers.

Philbert


----------



## trains (Nov 4, 2019)

I tried to get some stihl chainsaw boots here in Aus, even gave them part numbers, but nope, couldnt be ordered thru stihl.
ok to sell in uk and usa, but for some reason, those safety standards are not enough for them to be sold here. 

go figure

so I went out and bought some sandals and cut in those


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Nov 4, 2019)

Are your short pants at least Kevlar? 

LOL


----------



## SteveSr (Nov 4, 2019)

Philbert said:


> Found these in response to another thread. Do not appear to be available in USA. Anyone familiar with or have experience with them? Might need a member-friend in EU to obtain?
> 
> View attachment 769700
> 
> ...



@DND 9000 is over in Germany. Wonder if he could help us out?


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Nov 4, 2019)

Philbert said:


> A while back I tried to reach out to some UK STIHL dealers to buy the no-longer-sold-in-the-US STIHL FG2. They quickly went silent. And heated handed STIHLS sold in Canada are not available to US dealers.
> 
> Philbert


Just plain weird...


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 5, 2019)

Del_ said:


> It's going to happen if we keep up the conversation.
> 
> Someone will come along.



You all give me your money and I'll go set up 'round the corner. Haha

Harley's link showed that World of Power.co.uk has them. I will call them today and see if they can do Stihl products direct to NA in bulk?
I will try FR Jones also. They told me recently that they sell many products to Canada. I will ask about stihl products.
I know World of Power will give me free delivery over £100 but delivery can only go to address where card is registered.

I will see what they say first and then we can go from there.
Time for work...


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Nov 5, 2019)

Seems screwed in the head a huge multi national company would play games like this north America ain't exactly a small market. Just doesn't add up especially in today's world where anyone can order what ever they like from anywhere I can't understand why there is even different markets for small stuff like that and it's not like there getting asked for husky parts. Its there own dam products. 

Rant over sorry guys


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Nov 5, 2019)

Seems screwed in the head a huge multi national company would play games like this north America ain't exactly a small market. Just doesn't add up especially in today's world where anyone can order what ever they like from anywhere I can't understand why there is even different markets for small stuff like that and it's not like there getting asked for husky parts. Its there own dam products. 

Rant over sorry guys


----------



## DND 9000 (Nov 5, 2019)

SteveSr said:


> @DND 9000 is over in Germany. Wonder if he could help us out?



I`ve seen the FL 1-5 file guides in the german catalog. They are 4€/piece. But if you add the shipping cost it would be much more and is not worth it.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Nov 5, 2019)

Jethro 2t sniffer said:


> Seems screwed in the head a huge multi national company would play games like this north America ain't exactly a small market. Just doesn't add up especially in today's world where anyone can order what ever they like from anywhere I can't understand why there is even different markets for small stuff like that and it's not like there getting asked for husky parts. Its there own dam products.
> 
> Rant over sorry guys




I will assume that some number cruncher in Germany decided that there just wasn't enough of a market in the US. Why would he/she think that? God only knows. All they need to do is ship a gross of each to a Central Stihl supply in the states and sell them on-line... don't even need to involve dealers. That would keep the price reasonable.


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Nov 5, 2019)

singinwoodwackr said:


> I will assume that some number cruncher in Germany decided that there just wasn't enough of a market in the US. Why would he/she think that? God only knows. All they need to do is ship a gross of each to a Central Stihl supply in the states and sell them on-line... don't even need to involve dealers. That would keep the price reasonable.



Yeah good explanation. So could the main distribution whatever be contacted and asked I wonder.

I'm not even in the states and it annoys me haha


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 5, 2019)

Stihl's main domestic push for chain maintenance is the Pferd 2-in-1 filing system in creamsicle colors. They obviously have their reasons for not offering the progressive depth gauge tools..., perhaps a U.S. patent issue somewhere along the line? Perhaps the fact that Carlton dropped the File-o-Plate to never have it re-introduced to the market again..., presumably for lack of interest? The Husky gauges don't exactly fly off the hooks and most Husky dealers don't even stock them. The typical fixed depth raker tools are indisputably the norm in North America and will likely remain so simply due to the lack of knowledge across the board about the progressive style alternative.

As for an over seas source, maybe the guy in Greece who was middling the 500i's a while back? His handle escapes me at the moment and I don't remember if he is a member here or over on Opie. Maybe someone else knows who I'm talking about. And near as I can figure, it'll take two trustworthy players to pull this off. One there, and one here. Pretty doubtful they'll both contribute to the cause simply out of the goodness of their hearts which will add to the cost. Combined with shipping for whatever quantity, the whole enterprise gets top heavy pretty fast cost-wise.

A better idea to promote would be finding someone domestically to actually make them, or Hannes' devices, or both. Gotta be someone out there with the simple tooling to knock them out by the dozens. Material should be cheap as should overhead and shipping.

Keeping it right here at home makes way more sense.

Perhaps @Mike Kunte would elaborate further on his approach?
Mike Kunte's RAKER GAUGES


----------



## DND 9000 (Nov 5, 2019)

@PogoInTheWoods: you mean (Daniel) AlfA01. He is in Greece and a member here and on the other site.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 5, 2019)

Yes. Thank you.


----------



## kuhndog (Nov 5, 2019)

Wait till tomorrow my dealer got me 2. Different #'s in US .I'll post up what I get.


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Nov 5, 2019)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Stihl's main domestic push for chain maintenance is the Pferd 2-in-1 filing system in creamsicle colors. They obviously have their reasons for not offering the progressive depth gauge tools..., perhaps a U.S. patent issue somewhere along the line? Perhaps the fact that Carlton dropped the File-o-Plate to never have it re-introduced to the market again..., presumably for lack of interest? The Husky gauges don't exactly fly off the hooks and most Husky dealers don't even stock them. The typical fixed depth raker tools are indisputably the norm in North America and will likely remain so simply due to the lack of knowledge across the board about the progressive style alternative.
> 
> As for an over seas source, maybe the guy in Greece who was middling the 500i's a while back? His handle escapes me at the moment and I don't remember if he is a member here or over on Opie. Maybe someone else knows who I'm talking about. And near as I can figure, it'll take two trustworthy players to pull this off. One there, and one here. Pretty doubtful they'll both contribute to the cause simply out of the goodness of their hearts which will add to the cost. Combined with shipping for whatever quantity, the whole enterprise gets top heavy pretty fast cost-wise.
> 
> ...



That 2 in 1 butcher's chain as far as I'm concerned yeah it sorta makes a homeowner with no real idea get a chain to cut but yeah ewww. It butcher's files too but yeah has its place for sure 

Have a few mate's with them and yeah they agree but they also just don't care they can't be bothered learning about chain sharpening and when it gets real bad they buy a new chain.

Is it the "now" society?


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 5, 2019)

Here is the page from Stihl GB.

https://www.stihl.co.uk/STIHL-Produ...aws/267816-1632/feillehren-fl-1-bis-fl-5.aspx


----------



## Philbert (Nov 5, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> Here is the page from Stihl GB.


This is the biggest thing posted on that page:



STIHL lets dealers in UK ship parts / products directly to customer homes!

In the US, I understand that to be a big '_NO'_.

Philbert


----------



## LonestarStihl (Nov 5, 2019)

Philbert said:


> This is the biggest thing posted on that page:
> View attachment 770739
> 
> 
> ...



That’s the truth. I can buy and reserve in store. But like hell they’ll deliver in the states


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 5, 2019)

I sent them an e-mail this morning about buying a large order, I haven't heard back. I also sent them a link to this thread, they might join in here.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 5, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> I sent them an e-mail this morning about buying a large order, I haven't heard back. I also sent them a link to this thread, they might join in here.


(Hope it does not kill our EU sources!!!)

Philbert


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 5, 2019)

Philbert said:


> (Hope it does not kill our EU sources!!!)
> 
> Philbert


I was polite......

I haven't mentioned Brexit yet.....


----------



## Philbert (Nov 5, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> I was polite...... I haven't mentioned Brexit yet.....


You _ARE_ a gentleman!

Philbert


----------



## LonestarStihl (Nov 5, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> I was polite......
> 
> I haven't mentioned Brexit yet.....



Have you asked if they have any of these as well...?


----------



## Philbert (Nov 5, 2019)

They probably call them something like 'depth gauge _spoons_' in the UK, for all we know. Surprised that the bar is not on the other side of the saw!


Philbert


----------



## LonestarStihl (Nov 5, 2019)

Philbert said:


> They probably call them something like 'depth gauge _spoons_' in the UK, for all we know. Surprised that the bar is not on the other side of the saw!
> 
> 
> Philbert



[emoji23]


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Nov 5, 2019)

Hahahaha just tried at the dealer in town haha you boys know the answer.... these here 2 in 1s are all you will ever need bla bla bla and bla... and yeah nah that part number does not exist. Luckily across the road husky has there's on the shelf but.

Speaking of which have any of you jokers got the 325 version? I was thinking I'll adjust a 3/8 . 1 end for 325 and the other for in the middle of hard and soft on a 3/8 chain. A measurement would be much appreciated if anyone has 1 and a ruler handy?


----------



## kuhndog (Nov 6, 2019)

Yep. My dealer no luck but took it to supplier. Got the standard ones in every one see's. So guess I'd I'd be in for some as this progresses.


----------



## Mike Kunte (Nov 6, 2019)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Stihl's main domestic push for chain maintenance is the Pferd 2-in-1 filing system in creamsicle colors. They obviously have their reasons for not offering the progressive depth gauge tools..., perhaps a U.S. patent issue somewhere along the line? Perhaps the fact that Carlton dropped the File-o-Plate to never have it re-introduced to the market again..., presumably for lack of interest? The Husky gauges don't exactly fly off the hooks and most Husky dealers don't even stock them. The typical fixed depth raker tools are indisputably the norm in North America and will likely remain so simply due to the lack of knowledge across the board about the progressive style alternative.
> 
> As for an over seas source, maybe the guy in Greece who was middling the 500i's a while back? His handle escapes me at the moment and I don't remember if he is a member here or over on Opie. Maybe someone else knows who I'm talking about. And near as I can figure, it'll take two trustworthy players to pull this off. One there, and one here. Pretty doubtful they'll both contribute to the cause simply out of the goodness of their hearts which will add to the cost. Combined with shipping for whatever quantity, the whole enterprise gets top heavy pretty fast cost-wise.
> 
> ...



Hey Pogo!

Apologies for the long delay! I simply followed Hannes69's tutorial. Process is simple enough, and tools required are minimal. Hand filing did the rest. Only problem is the gauges are not hardened. Not a biggie, but it does mean that you need to remove the gauge before running the flat file over the gauges. Slows one down a bit... As stated, I have been very happy with the Stihl gauge also. I'm really surprised that these gauges are not available in the States - you guys are light years ahead of us in deepest , darkest, Africa....

Anyway, you are correct. Anyone with a machine shop should be able to churn these gauges out by the dozen. But - at less than $5, it's almost not worth it. Don't forget, we on AS are a sort of "elite" crowd - people who aim at acquiring and improving our skills in order to make our chainsaws perform better! Most folks out there don't even know that a chainsaw "blade" can be sharpened.... (I hate it when they call it a blade!!!) 

I think items such as these are undervalued by most users, and as a manufacturer, I'd also rather sell a $40 2-in-1 gizmo (which almost anyone can use), that a $4 item...

*Anyway - if you guys put together an order list, I would be happy to purchase the gauges locally and send them over to you. I'll even speak to my local dealer to see if she would give us better pricing. You guys would just need to arrange to collect locally from one another!*

Mike


----------



## Del_ (Nov 6, 2019)

What would be neat would be an adjustable version of the Pferd file and depth gauge file holder.

Adjustable!

It would provide for some interesting foolin' around.


----------



## Allar (Nov 6, 2019)

Couldn't find anyone selling these at this part of the Europe nor could i find any information about em.


----------



## trains (Nov 6, 2019)

Rang our local stihl shop after finding them listed on the stihl au site after I did a search out of interest not expecting to find them available here.

not in stock till late Nov, so pre ordered some.

It was the first they had heard of them.


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Nov 6, 2019)

trains said:


> Rang our local stihl shop after finding them listed on the stihl au site after I did a search out of interest not expecting to find them available here.
> 
> not in stock till late Nov, so pre ordered some.
> 
> It was the first they had heard of them.



That's a good sign perhaps they might roll them out everywhere


----------



## KarlD (Nov 6, 2019)

I can ask here in the UK if you still need an EU mule...just give me some part numbers and qty


----------



## Philbert (Nov 6, 2019)

KarlD said:


> ...just give me some part numbers and qty


Part numbers in first post, for availability. Please make sure that you have clear commitments, and a good estimate of shipping costs, before you order any 

Philbert


----------



## KarlD (Nov 6, 2019)

Philbert said:


> Part numbers in first post, for availability. Please make sure that you have clear commitments, and a good estimate of shipping costs, before you order any
> 
> Philbert


I’ll order one of each tomorrow. When they come I’ll stick them in a padded envelope and get a price for airmail and snail mail and then post the details. I can then either take orders individually and send each once a paypal payment has been received or organise a bulk group buy with a US based member?


----------



## KarlD (Nov 6, 2019)

...and if no takers on my initial order I’ll keep em myself


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Nov 6, 2019)

KarlD said:


> I’ll order one of each tomorrow. When they come I’ll stick them in a padded envelope and get a price for airmail and snail mail and then post the details. I can then either take orders individually and send each once a paypal payment has been received or organise a bulk group buy with a US based member?


That sounds like a good way to make it worth doing... minimum order of 1 ea.
Freight will be pretty close to the same with 1-5 pcs.


----------



## LonestarStihl (Nov 6, 2019)

KarlD said:


> I’ll order one of each tomorrow. When they come I’ll stick them in a padded envelope and get a price for airmail and snail mail and then post the details. I can then either take orders individually and send each once a paypal payment has been received or organise a bulk group buy with a US based member?



Sounds good. I’ll prep PayPal


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Nov 6, 2019)

I’ll get in for sure.


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Nov 6, 2019)

KarlD said:


> I’ll order one of each tomorrow. When they come I’ll stick them in a padded envelope and get a price for airmail and snail mail and then post the details. I can then either take orders individually and send each once a paypal payment has been received or organise a bulk group buy with a US based member?



What a good basterd


----------



## KarlD (Nov 7, 2019)

Yes I think the postage will prob work out the same for one or five. When I see them I’ll judge how sturdy they are; one on its own might be ‘squashable’...but a few taped together should be much stronger.
I’ve ordered them today and the shop says they will be a few days; was running a saw at the time so couldn’t hear clearly but I think they said they are about £4.00 each. Also they said buying lots will not be a problem.
When I get them I’ll put up pics and further details


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 7, 2019)

Stuff like that is usually "backordered" around here.....


----------



## trains (Nov 12, 2019)

Well mine arrived, and its interesting to see the differences between the husky roller guide progressive raker guide, and the stihl one.
have taken pictures of them both on old and new chain, and how they sit, and some measurements.

give me some time to get them downloaded off the camera, and will update with my observations.

cheers


----------



## Philbert (Nov 12, 2019)

trains said:


> Well mine arrived, . . .


Hope they '_work a treat!_' (did I get that right?)

Interesting point about differences between different progressive gauges! Look forward to seeing what you find, and your impressions overall.

Philbert


----------



## trains (Nov 12, 2019)

Philbert said:


> Hope they '_work a treat!_' (did I get that right?)
> 
> Interesting point about differences between different progressive gauges! Look forward to seeing what you find, and your impressions overall.
> 
> Philbert



Yeah, do I say that often ?


----------



## trains (Nov 12, 2019)

Ok for this observation, I am using 3/8 semi chisel chain in 0.063, one used chain that cuts well, and has lost a few teeth, ie is at the end of its life, and a new chain.

On the used chain I had been using the Husky roller guide that has the progressive raker guide attached to it, and using the raker guide only. I use the basic stihl file guide with 5.2mm file for the tooth.
yes the chain needs to be sharpened again, have not got around to it yet.

I found on the stihl raker guide that rested over the top of the chain, the long U shaped one, it would not cut enough off the raker, as the tooth was worn back, or shortened due to regular filing, and moved to using the husky guide, but even that didnt remove enough to make the chain self feed like a new one, so I would use the husky raker guide, then take a few more passes with the file, and then round the raker profile to make it cut like a new chain.
Took a bit of attention to get the last few wipes of the file to a consistent and even depth along the chain, but it worked.

What I have noticed with the stihl progressive raker guide is that it confirms that the husky guide, when on stihl chain, didnt take enough off the raker height as the tooth length shortened.
hard to see in the pictures, but I tried to show the difference on a chain that had been previously taken down with the husky raker guide.
Also, their angle on the leading part of the raker would also be different as well.

Am yet to go over the chain again, and use the stihl guide, and see how it cuts, but I expect it to be good, due to previously mentioned observations on the rakers finished height.

Here are some pictures and some measurements.















cheers chaps.

Edited to add.
I realised that when using the raker guide on this chain, I would use the soft setting, but took photos of it on the hard setting, at least its consistent, but the chain has had a few sharpenings on the tooth, without touching the raker, that would be why the raker sits up proud of both gauges in the photos. Chain is at end of life, so has been used for dirty wood, and havent hit the rakers for a while when touching up the tooth from its hard duty.

Realised that I had not completely finished the edit, sorry for those who read it and went Huh ?, I need some sleep, and yes it needs to be resharpened, it last cut dead dry sugar gum, for those that have cut it, will know its a reasonably hard wood.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks! Great photos! 

That appears to be a significant difference. Wonder if the Husqvarna gauge is designed specifically for Husqvarana chains (e.g. something to do with the depth gauge shape) that does not work as well on the STIHL chains? Or if there are different philosophies about what is 'correct' (e.g. STIHL specifying different file diameters for 3/8 pitch chain than Oregon)?

That really worn chain is really the test for a progressive gauge!

Bottom line is finding something that works for you. I have done the fixed offset depth gauge (typically 0.025"), plus a few extra swipes, if needed, thing. If you don't use the roller part of the Husqvarna roller guides, then these plates certainly look more convenient. Also curious if these are a new product (hard enough to find out that they even exist!).

BTW - interesting that both both a Swedish and German company mark their gauges 'HARD' and 'SOFT" in English, even if they don't sell some of them in the US or Canada.

Look forward to hearing how the chain cuts.


Philbert


----------



## Mike Kunte (Nov 13, 2019)

trains said:


> Ok for this observation, I am using 3/8 semi chisel chain in 0.063, one used chain that cuts well, and has lost a few teeth, ie is at the end of its life, and a new chain.
> 
> On the used chain I had been using the Husky roller guide that has the progressive raker guide attached to it, and using the raker guide only. I use the basic stihl file guide with 5.2mm file for the tooth.
> yes the chain needs to be sharpened again, have not got around to it yet.
> ...



Nice info, Trains!

I had similar a similar experience with these chains, all in different states of use. Here is the link, for those who have nor yet seen it...

https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...etting-technique-is-tops.334034/#post-6947489

Mike


----------



## KarlD (Nov 13, 2019)

I have just had a text from the dealer, the items have arrived. As soon as I can I will get them and figure out the shipping cost. I will also get pics if anybody wants them. If I’m rained off tomorrow (50 50 atm) I’ll get em tomorrow, if not might not be until next week


----------



## Philbert (Nov 13, 2019)

KarlD said:


> I have just had a text from the dealer, the items have arrived. As soon as I can I will get them and figure out the shipping cost. I will also get pics if anybody wants them.


Thank you for helping fellow A.S. members out!

Philbert


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 13, 2019)

Philbert said:


> Thank you for helping fellow A.S. members out!
> 
> Philbert



That is really nice of @KarlD to do all that.

I didn't get around to calling a shop that first day then I was going to see if they emailed back to Harley but Karl stepped up. I can't compete with that kinda service..right on.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 13, 2019)

The thickness of the gauges will also have an effect on the results. May want to compare that aspect as well.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Nov 13, 2019)

trains said:


> Ok for this observation, I am using 3/8 semi chisel chain in 0.063, one used chain that cuts well, and has lost a few teeth, ie is at the end of its life, and a new chain.
> 
> On the used chain I had been using the Husky roller guide that has the progressive raker guide attached to it, and using the raker guide only. I use the basic stihl file guide with 5.2mm file for the tooth.
> yes the chain needs to be sharpened again, have not got around to it yet.
> ...


 The older Stihl gauges are thicker and 'shorter' than the Husqvarna gauges. They are built very different. True that the 3/8 Husky soft setting will only achieve equal to the hard seting when used on the 3/8Stihl chisel chain.
The Carlton gauge could progress to a max of .047"with it's own 3/8 chain.
Stihl will go to a max of .042" according to each manufacture. I don't have any max numbers for /husqvarna /Oregon gauge on chain


----------



## trains (Nov 13, 2019)

Westboastfaller said:


> The older Stihl gauges are thicker and shorter than the Husqvarna gauges. They are built very different. True that the 3/8 Husky soft setting will only achieve equal to the hard seting when used on the 3/8Stihl chisel chain.
> The Carlton gauge could progress to a max of .047"with it's own 3/8 chain.
> Stih will gol to a max of .042" according to each manufacture. I don't have any max numbers for Oregon chain




Interesting about the Carlton chain, as the roller guide would work very well on the Carlton chain I was using, both for cutting the tooth, and the raker depth, I wondered if the carlton and husky chain was made in the same place.
Will take some more photos of raker guide thickness, and of the chain tooth sharpened, wont be able to test cut today tho.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 13, 2019)

trains said:


> Interesting about the Carlton chain, as the roller guide would work very well on the Carlton chain I was using, both for cutting the tooth, and the raker depth, I wondered if the carlton and husky chain was made in the same place.


There is a lot of geometry in each brand, model, cutter, etc., well beyond 'pitch'. Makes sense that there will be some variation.

Philbert


----------



## trains (Nov 13, 2019)

Philbert said:


> There is a lot of geometry in each brand, model, cutter, etc., well beyond 'pitch'. Makes sense that there will be some variation.
> 
> Philbert



yep agree, have heard in the past that the husky and carlton chain was the same, or same manufacture at one stage, could have been some of this.
Thus good results with the husky roller guide on it. Put the roller guide on the stihl chain, and different results due to what you have mentioned.


----------



## trains (Nov 13, 2019)

Ok, ran a 5.2 file over the tooth, its so far back the file is hitting the links, then brought the raker down with the stihl raker guide.
Put the husky guide on it, and the raker was slightly proud, tried to get a good picture, but the camera was more interested in focusing everywhere but where I wanted it to.
Also put the verniers on the thickness of the guides themselves.

In the end, its good to have a progressive raker guide that will suit the Stihl chains I have and I would recommend them to those running Stihl chains.

about time Stihl.


----------



## KarlD (Nov 16, 2019)

Right...I’ve picked them up on the way to work.




I won’t finish work until the post office is closed, so on Monday I’ll figure out the postage costs and update the thread with the details.

They will be smaller (maybe cheaper?) to ship if they are not in their packets, but I’m guessing most people will want them to stay in their packets?

If anyone has any thoughts let me know


----------



## LonestarStihl (Nov 16, 2019)

Personally I say strip me down to the bare bones and smallest box. But everyone is different.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 16, 2019)

Noticed the Stihl gauge rides on the tie straps (due to the extended slot) and the Husky gauge rests on the drive link in the pics. That in and of itself would account for some differences between the two.


----------



## LonestarStihl (Nov 16, 2019)

[emoji1312]he’s right you know...


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Nov 16, 2019)

KarlD said:


> Right...I’ve picked them up on the way to work.
> View attachment 773233
> View attachment 773234
> 
> ...


No need for pks here. Just the steel


----------



## KarlD (Nov 18, 2019)

OK...the postage price will be the same whether you buy five gauges or one. I don’t know about more than five but we’ll cross that hurdle if we need to.

The gauges are £4.50 each.

The padded envelope is £0.50.

Postage options are as follows: -

1) Tracked & signed for airmail £9.50
2) Airmail £5.00
3) Economy £3.95

Airmail is 5-7 days and economy is up to 42 days.

I will ship when full payment has cleared.

I have one of each gauge at the moment; first to claim them on this thread will get them (as above will be sent when full payment has cleared).

PayPal friends and family please or add 5%? to the total, or you can send me a cheque.

I guess the best way is through PMs but I’m just as happy to arrange it all via an open thread if better?


----------



## seanqu (Nov 18, 2019)

I will take 1 of each gauge pm incoming


----------



## LonestarStihl (Nov 18, 2019)

KarlD said:


> OK...the postage price will be the same whether you buy five gauges or one. I don’t know about more than five but we’ll cross that hurdle if we need to.
> 
> The gauges are £4.50 each.
> 
> ...



Is the airmail tracked without signature or is the only tracking with the first option? Looks like the first batch was claimed but I’ll send a PM here in a bit with my order! 

You are a good man and thanks for doing this for everyone!


----------



## BangBang77 (Nov 18, 2019)

I would like to have 1 or 2 of each of the 5 sizes. As soon as you get another set or 2, let me know and I will send PayPal payment immediately. YES, thank you for being willing to do this for the group. It's hard for me to understand why Stihl won't make this happen?

I also sent you a PM...


----------



## Philbert (Nov 18, 2019)

KarlD said:


> OK...the postage price will be the same whether you buy five gauges or one. I don’t know about more than five but we’ll cross that hurdle if we need to.



I feel that a Knighthood is in order!

Philbert


----------



## KarlD (Nov 18, 2019)

LonestarStihl said:


> Is the airmail tracked without signature or is the only tracking with the first option? Looks like the first batch was claimed but I’ll send a PM here in a bit with my order!
> 
> You are a good man and thanks for doing this for everyone!


Royal Mail said that tracked and signed for is the only tracked option. The cheaper airmail option is neither


----------



## KarlD (Nov 18, 2019)

Philbert said:


> I feel that a Knighthood is in order!
> 
> Philbert


I have already been knighted.

My friends call me Sir Eatalot


----------



## KarlD (Nov 18, 2019)

seanqu said:


> I will take 1 of each gauge pm incoming


You have secured the first five.


----------



## KarlD (Nov 18, 2019)

Wow that was some interest lol.

I will look at the pms when I get home.

In a few days I will order a load more and then I will order once a week.


----------



## KarlD (Nov 18, 2019)

Remember guys it’s £ (British pounds) and not € (Euros) that you need to pay me with


----------



## KarlD (Nov 18, 2019)

...and I really like the way that so far everyone wants a multiple of five. It is going to be so much easier than getting one type for jack and 3 types for mark etc. I will do that if people don’t want a full set but it is easier for me to work in full sets


----------



## KarlD (Nov 18, 2019)

...and lol as there is already a backlog I will place an order with the dealer tomorrow for more (when having a break from stump grinding)...so let me know if you want some in the next 16-18 hours to get them relatively quickly


----------



## Del_ (Nov 18, 2019)

Payment sent for one each of all five. My data is in our conversation.

Thanks!


----------



## Philbert (Nov 18, 2019)

KarlD said:


> ...and I really like the way that so far everyone wants a multiple of five. . . .it is easier for me to work in full sets


(sometimes I think that some guys on this site aren't working with a full set . . . )

Thank you very much for helping fellow A.S. members out!

Philbert


----------



## KarlD (Nov 18, 2019)

Philbert said:


> (sometimes I think that some guys on this site aren't working with a full set . . . )
> 
> Thank you very much for helping fellow A.S. members out!
> 
> Philbert


No problem at all, it is a pleasure.


----------



## KarlD (Nov 18, 2019)

Who is TreeCo Tree Service? Can u PM me please


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 18, 2019)

I've got a full set!!!


----------



## KarlD (Nov 19, 2019)

Ok guys that’s it for a little while. Get in touch if u want any and I will make another order in a couple of weeks.

I am about to PM everyone who has paid...if you have paid and you don’t get a PM within the next 30 minutes, send me one please


----------



## Philbert (Nov 20, 2019)

FYI - I received a reply from a representative of STIHL in Europe that these depth gauge tools have been available there since 2016.
Guess it takes some chainsaw nerds to get the word out?

Philbert


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 20, 2019)

Philbert said:


> FYI - I received a reply from a representative of STIHL in Europe that these depth gauge tools have been available there since 2016.
> Guess it takes some chainsaw nerds to get the word out?
> 
> Philbert


Did you ask why they are not available here?


----------



## Philbert (Nov 20, 2019)

HarleyT said:


> Did you ask why they are not available here?


No. 

STIHL moves in mysterious ways!

I don't understand their marketing strategies sometimes, but the Stihl family is a lot richer than me!

I have heard speculation that these might confuse customers trained to use their standard roll sharpening kit or 2-in-1 products (?). 

I have heard speculation that their chains were tested for ANSI kickback ratings using the fixed offset method, and progressive guides might open up some liability exposure somehow (?).

But these are all speculations. They don't explain flippy caps. Or why .325 chains come OEM in .063 gauge and 3/8 chains come OEM in .050 gauge. Or why they won't sell heated handle saws available in Canada in the northern US states. Etc. 

Philbert


----------



## HarleyT (Nov 20, 2019)

Don't want to confuse the North Americans, eh??


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Nov 20, 2019)

Well sounds like the perfect excuse for you boys to flip stihl the bird and restart the McCulloch plant and build real saws again


----------



## LonestarStihl (Nov 20, 2019)

Jethro 2t sniffer said:


> Well sounds like the perfect excuse for you boys to flip stihl the bird and restart the McCulloch plant and build real saws again



I’d could get behind this...


----------



## Philbert (Nov 20, 2019)

I think that Husqvarna owns the McCulloch brand name?

I am pretty happy with current saws and chains. Just don't always understand their marketing choices. 

Philbert


----------



## Jethro 2t sniffer (Nov 20, 2019)

Call it MCC or something haha. Goes with the make America great again theme.


----------



## KarlD (Nov 27, 2019)

I’ve just heard from the dealer, the gauges are in. If all goes to plan with the trees on Friday I should be able to get them after work and put them in the post on Saturday


----------



## LonestarStihl (Nov 27, 2019)

KarlD said:


> I’ve just heard from the dealer, the gauges are in. If all goes to plan with the trees on Friday I should be able to get them after work and put them in the post on Saturday



You rock! I was just thinking about these yesterday


----------



## KarlD (Nov 28, 2019)

I’ve got them. Will def be able to post by Saturday


----------



## BangBang77 (Nov 28, 2019)

KarlD said:


> I’ve got them. Will def be able to post by Saturday
> View attachment 776253



Outstanding Karl!! Thanks for doing this for us!!


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Nov 28, 2019)

Great, thanks!


----------



## Del_ (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks Karl.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 28, 2019)

KarlD said:


> I’ve got them. Will def be able to post by Saturday
> View attachment 776253


Who knew that Santa's sleigh had a steering wheel on the right?

Philbert


----------



## KarlD (Nov 28, 2019)

Philbert said:


> Who knew that Santa's sleigh had a steering wheel on the right?
> 
> Philbert


I’d have guessed that he’d have one on the correct side of the vehicle


----------



## KarlD (Nov 29, 2019)

All posted guys. They reckon 5-7 days. I have tracking info for one of you, will pm that to you later.

Let me know when you have them please, once they have all arrived and all is well I will be ready for ‘round 2’


----------



## JW51 (Nov 29, 2019)

Dang, I lost track of this thread for a few days and missed out.

When you’re read to place another order, I’d be interested in a 3/8 gauge.


----------



## seanqu (Dec 2, 2019)

@*KarlD They arrived today. Thank you very much*


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 2, 2019)

Well crap


----------



## Philbert (Dec 4, 2019)

Philbert joins the club!!!

I may have instigated some of the interest in these tools, and in this thread, but did not have any until a few moments ago. '_Thank You_!' [email protected] for taking the trouble to send them to me.

Problem is that they are so pretty, I want another set to actually use!







BTW: Here is a link to a more general thread that I started just on depth gauge tools:
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/depth-gauge-tools-for-saw-chain.279374/

Philbert


----------



## LonestarStihl (Dec 7, 2019)

Well I’m assuming USPS is lacking as normal. Still haven’t got mine in yet but doesn’t stop me from checking the mailbox like a child ever day! Lol


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 10, 2019)

Mine came today. New toys to play with


----------



## KarlD (Jan 15, 2020)

Round two is open guys. Please post on here what you want and send me a pm as well; duplicate info is useful. I’ll give it 14 days from now for people to show interest and send me a PayPal payment and then I’ll order them


----------



## JW51 (Jan 15, 2020)

KarlD said:


> Round two is open guys. Please post on here what you want and send me a pm as well; duplicate info is useful. I’ll give it 14 days from now for people to show interest and send me a PayPal payment and then I’ll order them



Count me in for a 3/8. 

Anyone had a chance to cut with a chain that’s had rakers set with these? Am I right in assuming they are a life-changing improvement?


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jan 15, 2020)

I'd like 3/8lp, 3/8, .325

Sending PM


----------



## KarlD (Jan 15, 2020)

Keep them coming guys. Let me have the weekend to refresh myself on the prices etc, which I’m sure won’t have changed, and I’ll respond with totals


----------



## Philbert (Jan 15, 2020)

KarlD said:


> Keep them coming guys. Let me have the weekend to refresh myself on the prices etc, which I’m sure won’t have changed, and I’ll respond with totals


Need to get it done before Brexit?

(Thanks for doing this).

Philbert


----------



## KarlD (Jan 15, 2020)

Philbert said:


> Need to get it done before Brexit?
> 
> ...perhaps, still gives me a few years lol


----------



## TheTone (Jan 15, 2020)

I'll take all 5. PM sent.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jan 16, 2020)

One observation:. These allow filing rakers exactly as the fops...but... easier to handle, imo.
I did discover that the LP gauge would not work on a friend's Homlite saw with crazy anti-kick links.
I had to use an old style raker guide for that chain.
I usually grind all the AKB crap off but it wasn't my saw


----------



## kuhndog (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks Karl. If not too much trouble (2 ea) of 3/8lp, .325, 3/8 - 4007,4008,4009 Thanks David


----------



## KarlD (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello guys

The gauges are still £4.50 each.

The padded envelope is £0.50.

Postage options are as follows: -

1) Tracked & signed for airmail £9.50
2) Airmail £5.00

Airmail is 5-7 days apparently but it mostly took considerably longer with the last batch.

I will ship when full payment has cleared. PayPal has proven to be the only way that works so far, so please figure out what you want, send payment to [email protected] and I will order the gauges and forward them on. I’ll give it 7 days for people to send payment and then I will order the gauges. If you miss the 7 day deadline don’t worry, I can do a round 3 etc.

I hope that all makes sense, and questions fire away


----------



## KarlD (Jan 19, 2020)

Oh and remember it is British pounds (£) and not Euros (€)...PayPal has a built in converter so it should be easy enough to send the right amount


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 19, 2020)

Did you also send the orange and white gloves??


----------



## KarlD (Jan 19, 2020)

HarleyT said:


> Did you also send the orange and white gloves??


What what...I have no idea what u mean


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 19, 2020)

The guy on the wrappers is holding the tool wearing orange and white gloves.

Or am I looking at it wrong?


----------



## HarleyT (Jan 19, 2020)

I once had a customer that would freak out at the thought of touching a chain without wearing gloves.

I had to tease him a bit....


----------



## kuhndog (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks Karl, Hope I'm in.


----------



## KarlD (Jan 19, 2020)

kuhndog said:


> Thanks Karl, Hope I'm in.


Full payment plus bonus received


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Jan 21, 2020)

Sent in payment. Thanks @karlID !

PM'd also


----------



## KarlD (Jan 21, 2020)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> Sent in payment. Thanks @karlID !
> 
> PM'd also


Money received


----------



## KarlD (Jan 26, 2020)

Last call for round two; I’ll be ordering the gauges tomorrow first thing so if you want to get in on this you need to send a PayPal payment in the next 12 hours. If not there will be a round 3 when there is enough demand


----------



## KarlD (Jan 27, 2020)

I have just ordered the gauges. When they have been posted I’ll let you guys know


----------



## KarlD (Jan 27, 2020)

JW51 said:


> Dang, I lost track of this thread for a few days and missed out.
> 
> When you’re read to place another order, I’d be interested in a 3/8 gauge.


I’ve ordered one 3/8 gauge for you. Send payment when ready and I’ll send it to you. No problem at all if you’ve changed your mind


----------



## kuhndog (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks, Karl. David


----------



## JW51 (Jan 27, 2020)

KarlD said:


> I’ve ordered one 3/8 gauge for you. Send payment when ready and I’ll send it to you. No problem at all if you’ve changed your mind



Sorry...this slipped my mind. Will do!


----------



## JW51 (Jan 28, 2020)

KarlD said:


> I’ve ordered one 3/8 gauge for you. Send payment when ready and I’ll send it to you. No problem at all if you’ve changed your mind



Just send you the funds, along with my address and name....referenced to my screen name.

Let me know that it comes through OK. 

Many thanks,
Nathan - JW51


----------



## KarlD (Jan 28, 2020)

Yup, full payment received


----------



## KarlD (Feb 3, 2020)

Just picked them up; they’ll be on their way soon


----------



## SCHallenger (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## HollyBoni (Feb 4, 2020)

Hey everyone!
New here, and a noob chainsaw user.  
I just started sharpening my chain. Bought a file with a file guide and a "regular" depth gauge tool from my local Stihl dealer. The results from my first filing were awesome, but I also ordered one of these progressive gauges because i've read good things. I just got it today but i'm wondering if i'm trying to use it correctly... I uploaded a pic, is this the correct way to use the tool? My chain is an Oregon 90PX which is a 3/8 1.1mm low kickback chain. On the hard setting the tool barely reaches the next tie strap, and on the soft setting it doesn't reach the next tie strap at all.
Am I using the tool wrong, or is it simply not compatible with my chain? What is the center cutout for? I suspected the gauge might not be compatible with my chain, and it was cheap so it's not the end of the world if it doesn't work. I got the 3/8 P version, on the box it says it's compatible with a Stihl 61 PMM3 chain, which is a 3/8 1.1 low kickback chain.
At my local Stihl dealer this was the first time they heard about this depth gauge tool, so they couldn't help me how to use it.


----------



## KarlD (Feb 4, 2020)

All posted today guys; I reckon about 10 days transit...but hopefully as quick as the 5-7 day estimate


----------



## kuhndog (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks again Karl. David


----------



## Philbert (Feb 4, 2020)

HollyBoni said:


> I just started sharpening my chain. Bought a file with a file guide and a "regular" depth gauge tool from my local Stihl dealer. The results from my first filing were awesome, but I also ordered one of these progressive gauges because i've read good things. I just got it today but i'm wondering if i'm trying to use it correctly.


Welcome to A.S.!

It looks like you are positioning it correctly, from your photo and the instructions that come with the tool. 

The chains you mention are 'comparable' pitch, but may have different cutter geometry due to the different manufacturers. If you are happy with the results from using your conventional, fixed offset gauge, I would keep using that for a while. The benefits of the 'progressive' depth gauge setting are associated with cutters that are worn back farther, toward the later part of their life. So you may try the progressive gauge again after that chain has seen quite a bit more use. From your description, filing the depth gauges down now, using the progressive settings, might create a very aggressive chain.

Please let us know what you find.



HollyBoni said:


> What is the center cutout for? I


If you are asking about the short lines or 'crown' that extend above the depth gauge cut-out, we have been wondering too!

Philbet


----------



## HollyBoni (Feb 4, 2020)

Philbert said:


> Welcome to A.S.!
> 
> It looks like you are positioning it correctly, from your photo and the instructions that come with the tool.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info! I tried to file one depth gauge down with the hard setting as a test. I ended up taking material off from the middle of the depth gauge, and gave it a different angle, but I don't think I took off anything height wise from the very top of the depth gauge. 
Interestingly the progressive gauge gave the depth gauge almost exactly the same angle and shape as how the other "low kicback" depth gauge looks from the factory. 
I think i'll continue using the "regular" gauge for now as you recommended. When it's time to buy a new chain i'll probably buy a Stihl one anyways since I can buy it locally.


----------



## SCHallenger (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks again, Karl. I'll verify when they arrive, just so you know.


----------



## kuhndog (Feb 11, 2020)

Thanks Karl, arrived yesterday. Will get to play this week end to see difference. Thanks David


----------



## JW51 (Feb 12, 2020)

Got mine today. Thanks, Karl!


----------



## TheTone (Feb 13, 2020)

Got mine today. Thanks, Karl and kudos to the Royal Post. And up yours to Stihl USA!


----------



## Customtaco (Feb 13, 2020)

I missed out on this again. I just need a couple in the 3/8 next time around.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Feb 13, 2020)

Got mine!! Totally forgot to update the day they came in. Think it was Monday.

Thanks, Karl!


----------



## trevdalocal (Feb 13, 2020)

I'd be interested in a few for the next batch!


----------



## Philbert (Feb 13, 2020)

I wonder if STIHL will catch on and start selling them in the US?

I hear that they are selling really well in the U.K., Greece, Croatia, etc.!


Philbert


----------



## SCHallenger (Feb 13, 2020)

Mine came today. Many thanks again, Karl! You have made a lot of friends here. If you ever need something from this side of the pond, we would be very happy to reciprocate!Stayner


----------



## JW51 (Feb 14, 2020)

Got to try mine out on a chain I recently filed. I had already done the rakers with the progressive style Husqvarna gauge.

This EU Stihl gauge is a little more aggressive on the hard setting the the Husq gauge. I think that’ll be a very good thing for the wood I cut, but haven’t cut yet to prove it. Steel is significantly harder, but not impervious to the file.

Takes a little getting used to. It butts to a tie strap rather than the back of a cutter.


----------



## Lee192233 (Aug 6, 2020)

Karl,
I'd be interested in the 3/8, 3/8 picco and the 1/4. Thanks for getting these to the states!
Lee


----------



## KarlD (Aug 7, 2020)

Lee192233 said:


> Karl,
> I'd be interested in the 3/8, 3/8 picco and the 1/4. Thanks for getting these to the states!
> Lee


Ok Lee no problem. The dealer is VERY slow getting stuff in atm (I’m waiting for loads of bits and have been for weeks now) but I’ll order what u want and let u know when they’re in


----------



## apn73 (Aug 7, 2020)

I bought a Husqvarna progressive depth gauge years ago, I think I bought it from Bailey's and it was cheap. I've been using it on LPX, it works just fine, and I'm sure it will work on other chains as well.


----------



## JW51 (Aug 18, 2020)

Haven’t done much of anything with a chainsaw this summer. But my Dad’s sister lives in Cedar Rapids and we both went up there to help her with storm cleanup. 3 of the 4 chains I took along had rakers indexed with the Stihl gauge. The other was a new in box chain.

I don’t attempt any sort of direct comparison with another gauge, but the chains did cut very aggressively and smoothly in big ash. Hard setting is what I used. Looks like a good product to me. Steel is definitely harder than the Husky gauge.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Aug 18, 2020)

That's my only complaint with the Husky gauge. Think I may have been in a bit of denial tryin' to get my money's worth out of the first one I bought several years ago. Obviously had to go back for an extra swipe or two on the cutters after doing the rakers. It was lower on the hard side than the soft side at that point! LOL
Would love to try the Stihl versions if they were more conveniently available and I had the extra money, but for now I have a few spare Husky tools stashed away for when the cutters start showing through the one I'm using.

​


----------



## Philbert (Aug 18, 2020)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> That's my only complaint with the Husky gauge.


It says that it is 'SOFT' right in the photo!

Philbert


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Aug 18, 2020)

That's why I used the 'HARD' side!


----------



## Lee192233 (Aug 18, 2020)

KarlD said:


> Ok Lee no problem. The dealer is VERY slow getting stuff in atm (I’m waiting for loads of bits and have been for weeks now) but I’ll order what u want and let u know when they’re in


Sounds good, just let me know when they come in.
Thanks,
Lee


----------



## fossil (Aug 18, 2020)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> That's why I used the 'HARD' side!



If that were mine I would hang it on the wall as a tribute to getting my money's worth.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Aug 18, 2020)

I break it out now and then to show folks how much I believe in the progressive approach.


----------



## fossil (Aug 18, 2020)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> I break it out now and then to show folks how much I believe in the progressive approach.



You should try to flame harden one. It does make them a little harder but there's only so much you can do with low carbon steel. As they say, you can't make chicken soup out of chicken shite


----------



## SCHallenger (Aug 22, 2020)

JW51 said:


> Haven’t done much of anything with a chainsaw this summer. But my Dad’s sister lives in Cedar Rapids and we both went up there to help her with storm cleanup. 3 of the 4 chains I took along had rakers indexed with the Stihl gauge. The other was a new in box chain.
> 
> I don’t attempt any sort of direct comparison with another gauge, but the chains did cut very aggressively and smoothly in big ash. Hard setting is what I used. Looks like a good product to me. Steel is definitely harder than the Husky gauge.


Super! Thanks for the report!


----------



## KarlD (Aug 24, 2020)

Right guys, time for another round if anybody wants any? I think 2 people have already asked me, can I ask that you register your interest in this thread please. Please detail which gauges and qty you would like. I’ll give it a week and then I will order


----------



## KarlD (Aug 24, 2020)

Lee192233 said:


> Sounds good, just let me know when they come in.
> Thanks,
> Lee


Hi Lee
Can you confirm which gauges and qty in the thread please? Thanks Karl


----------



## KarlD (Aug 24, 2020)

SCHallenger said:


> Mine came today. Many thanks again, Karl! You have made a lot of friends here. If you ever need something from this side of the pond, we would be very happy to reciprocate!Stayner





SCHallenger said:


> Mine came today. Many thanks again, Karl! You have made a lot of friends here. If you ever need something from this side of the pond, we would be very happy to reciprocate!Stayner


Hello Stayner
Let's see if one of you guys can help...I'm looking for a part for a Homelite 944. I need a clutch cover that is in better shape than this one. Do any of you guys have one for sale from a parts saw? Thanks Karl


----------



## svk (Aug 24, 2020)

KarlD said:


> Right guys, time for another round if anybody wants any? I think 2 people have already asked me, can I ask that you register your interest in this thread please. Please detail which gauges and qty you would like. I’ll give it a week and then I will order


Do you have approx pricing info?


----------



## Lee192233 (Aug 24, 2020)

KarlD said:


> Hi Lee
> Can you confirm which gauges and qty in the thread please? Thanks Karl


I will by tonight. At work now. 
Thanks!
Lee


----------



## SteveSr (Aug 24, 2020)

KarlD said:


> Hello Stayner
> Let's see if one of you guys can help...I'm looking for a part for a Homelite 944. I need a clutch cover that is in better shape than this one. Do any of you guys have one for sale from a parts saw? Thanks Karl
> View attachment 850577
> View attachment 850578


Karl,

The best place to put this is in the "Parts Wanted" section of the Trading Post. That way everyone on the site will see it.


----------



## Lee192233 (Aug 24, 2020)

Karl,
I would like one 3/8, one 3/8 picco and one 1/4 picco. That should be all I need. Thanks again!
Lee


----------



## rwoods (Aug 24, 2020)

Does the 5 sterling pound air freight cover two or more, or just one? Ron


----------



## KarlD (Aug 25, 2020)

rwoods said:


> Does the 5 sterling pound air freight cover two or more, or just one? Ron


It covers 1-5 gauges. They are so light the qty makes no difference


----------



## svk (Aug 25, 2020)

What is the price per unit?


----------



## thinair (Aug 25, 2020)

PM sent


----------



## Randy1949 (Aug 25, 2020)

Count me in.


----------



## rwoods (Aug 25, 2020)

Put me down for three (3) 3/8" and two (2) .404".

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Randy1949 (Aug 25, 2020)

One of each size for me.


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Aug 28, 2020)

Wow you’re still doing this Karl, good on you mate! It wasn’t until I looked at the dates and realised this was a fairly new thread. I just searched it on the search function to read more about them. I was surprised to hear
my dealer hadn’t seen them before. I presumed they had been around a while.
I picked up .325, 3/8 and .404 today.
Excited to give them a go.


----------



## Customtaco (Aug 28, 2020)

I need 2 in 3/8 please.


----------



## KarlD (Aug 31, 2020)

Right guys, its been a week and I have the following interest: -

Lee 1x 3/8, 1x 3/8P, 1x 1/4 P

Ron 3x 3/8, 2x .404

Randy 1x each (5 gauges)

Customtaco 2x 3/8

Brad 1x 3/8, 1x .325, 1x 1/4

Thinair 1x each (5 gauges)

If the price of the gauges has gone up when I ask the dealer I will let you all know in this thread.

This might be the last time I do this for a while so if anyone else wants some reply to the thread with what you want...I'll hold off ordering for 24hrs and then that will be it.

Cheers guys

Karl


----------



## thinair (Aug 31, 2020)

Karl, Could you add another 3/8 to mine? Thanks again for doing this. Much Appreciated


----------



## Philbert (Aug 31, 2020)

Thank you Karl!

Maybe STIHL is monitoring this thread, and this order will be the one that pushes them over the line, to say, “Maybe we should sell these directly to the Americans“?

(And maybe pigs will fly first-class before the pandemic eases).

Philbert


----------



## RedFir Down (Aug 31, 2020)

Karl, can I get following gauges?

2 - 3/8P
2 - .325
2 - 3/8

A total of 6 gauges.
Let me know how you would like payment.
Thank you!


----------



## Randy1949 (Aug 31, 2020)

KarlD said:


> Right guys, its been a week and I have the following interest: -
> 
> Lee 1x 3/8, 1x 3/8P, 1x 1/4 P
> 
> ...


Right for me. Let me know the preferred way to pay you? Thanks, Randy


----------



## KarlD (Aug 31, 2020)

thinair said:


> Karl, Could you add another 3/8 to mine? Thanks again for doing this. Much Appreciated


Will do fella


----------



## KarlD (Aug 31, 2020)

RedFir Down said:


> Karl, can I get following gauges?
> 
> 2 - 3/8P
> 2 - .325
> ...


Ok will do


----------



## svk (Aug 31, 2020)

I will do one 3/8 and one 3/8p please


----------



## benjo75 (Aug 31, 2020)

Just saw this thread. What's the best way to pay for these?


----------



## KarlD (Sep 1, 2020)

svk said:


> I will do one 3/8 and one 3/8p please


Ok no problem


----------



## KarlD (Sep 1, 2020)

benjo75 said:


> Just saw this thread. What's the best way to pay for these?


PayPal is the only way really. Cheque/money order was tried once but the processing fee from $ to £ was silly high


----------



## KarlD (Sep 2, 2020)

Ok guys

I called into my dealer today and the price of the gauges remains the same at £4.50 per gauge.

The cost of the airmail postage remains the same at £5.00, be it one gauge or up to ten gauges.

The price of the envelope remains the same at £0.50.

My PayPal address is [email protected]

Please decide what gauges you want, send me a PayPal payment for the correct amount (family and friends or add 3%??? on top) and in the notes section of the PayPal transaction detail which gauges you want and your address.

I think that makes sense to me, any problems let me know. I’ll be ordering the gauges on Friday morning.


----------



## KarlD (Sep 2, 2020)

...doh I forgot to say, make sure you send me pounds sterling £, not euros €


----------



## Lee192233 (Sep 2, 2020)

Payment sent. Thanks again Karl! Let me know if you need anything else from me.
Thanks, 
Lee


----------



## Philbert (Sep 2, 2020)

KarlD said:


> Ok guys . . Please decide what gauges you want, send me a PayPal payment for the correct amount . . .


Just 'gauging' final interest?

Thanks again for making these available to us less fortunate, obsessive saw folks in the U.S.

Philbert


----------



## KarlD (Sep 2, 2020)

Lee192233 said:


> Payment sent. Thanks again Karl! Let me know if you need anything else from me.
> Thanks,
> Lee


All received fella


----------



## rwoods (Sep 2, 2020)

Payment sent. Thanks, Ron


----------



## KarlD (Sep 2, 2020)

rwoods said:


> Payment sent. Thanks, Ron


Hi Ron
I’ve got it, thanks


----------



## KarlD (Sep 2, 2020)

Lee, Ron and Rhys have all paid; so far a total of 13 gauges will be ordered on Friday. Keep em coming guys


----------



## Crispexx (Sep 2, 2020)

KarlD said:


> Lee, Ron and Rhys have all paid; so far a total of 13 gauges will be ordered on Friday. Keep em coming guys


Just saw this thread! can i get in?
2 3/8
2 .325


----------



## KarlD (Sep 2, 2020)

Crispexx said:


> Just saw this thread! can i get in?
> 2 3/8
> 2 .325


Yes of course. You’ve got roughly 34hrs to get payment to me before I make the order at my dealers


----------



## Crispexx (Sep 2, 2020)

KarlD said:


> Yes of course. You’ve got roughly 34hrs to get payment to me before I make the order at my dealers


Awesome, just sent it.


----------



## KarlD (Sep 2, 2020)

Crispexx said:


> Awesome, just sent it.


I confirm receipt of £23.50


----------



## RedFir Down (Sep 2, 2020)

I just sent you payment for the 6 gauges.
Let me know if you need anything else.

Thanks again, Karl!


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Sep 2, 2020)

I'd like to get in on this too please, 5 3/8th's, 2 .325's, and 3 3/8ths low profile
paypal ready


----------



## KarlD (Sep 2, 2020)

RedFir Down said:


> I just sent you payment for the 6 gauges.
> Let me know if you need anything else.
> 
> Thanks again, Karl!


All received fella


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Sep 2, 2020)

PP sent, thanks for your time and effort Karl. We all appreciate it


----------



## KarlD (Sep 2, 2020)

NeSurfcaster said:


> PP sent, thanks for your time and effort Karl. We all appreciate it


It’s come through mate. I’ll need your address but you can message me that...if you haven’t already


----------



## Randy1949 (Sep 2, 2020)

KarlD said:


> Hi Ron
> I’ve got it, thanks


Please send me a private message as to who I send the payment to via PayPal. Thanks


----------



## Randy1949 (Sep 2, 2020)

Randy1949 said:


> Please send me a private message as to who I send the payment to via PayPal. Thanks


Please let me know how to send payment using PayPal. I have a PayPal account but don't know how/who to send payment to.


----------



## rwoods (Sep 2, 2020)

Randy1949 said:


> Please let me know how to send payment using PayPal. I have a PayPal account but don't know how/who to send payment to.





KarlD said:


> Ok guys
> 
> I called into my dealer today and the price of the gauges remains the same at £4.50 per gauge.
> 
> ...



Ron


----------



## svk (Sep 2, 2020)

Payment sent for 2 gauges. Thank you


----------



## Customtaco (Sep 2, 2020)

Payment sent for 3 x 3/8's


----------



## Randy1949 (Sep 2, 2020)

KarlD said:


> Ok guys
> 
> I called into my dealer today and the price of the gauges remains the same at £4.50 per gauge.
> 
> ...





KarlD said:


> Ok guys
> 
> I called into my dealer today and the price of the gauges remains the same at £4.50 per gauge.
> 
> ...


Just, I think, sent your payment via PayPal. Please let me know if you didn't receive it or the wrong amount.


----------



## KarlD (Sep 3, 2020)

svk said:


> Payment sent for 2 gauges. Thank you


Received


----------



## KarlD (Sep 3, 2020)

Customtaco said:


> Payment sent for 3 x 3/8's


I’ve got it


----------



## KarlD (Sep 3, 2020)

Randy1949 said:


> Just, I think, sent your payment via PayPal. Please let me know if you didn't receive it or the wrong amount.


Yup, assuming that you are James Stephens I have got the payment. Can you let me know your address please


----------



## Randy1949 (Sep 3, 2020)

KarlD said:


> Yup, assuming that you are James Stephens I have got the payment. Can you let me know your address please


Randy Stephens
446 West Limestone Rd.
Hazel Green, Al 35750
USA


----------



## KarlD (Sep 3, 2020)

Ok guys, I think I’m on top of it.

Tomorrow I’ll be ordering 47 gauges for the following people; Ronald x5, Lee x3, Rhys x6, Dave x 3, Chris x4, Casey x6, Jeremy x10, Randy x5, Steven x2, Brian x3.

Have a look for your name and qty please and if it is wrong let me know 

Thanks
Karl


----------



## Philbert (Sep 3, 2020)

KarlD said:


> Tomorrow I’ll be ordering 47 gauges . . .


That ought to get someone's attention . . . .

Phibert


----------



## KarlD (Sep 3, 2020)

Philbert said:


> That ought to get someone's attention . . . .
> 
> Phibert


Hopefully, but probably not


----------



## BangBang77 (Sep 3, 2020)

Karl

I already said it earlier in the thread when you got my gauges, you're a good dude!!!

Jared


----------



## KarlD (Sep 3, 2020)

BangBang77 said:


> Karl
> 
> I already said it earlier in the thread when you got my gauges, you're a good dude!!!
> 
> Jared


Thanks Jared


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Sep 12, 2020)

Just a quick heads up guys, if you have more than one of these guides, use a carbide scriber and scribe in the pitch. The file takes away the notation and you may get muddled. I tried a permanent marker where you hold it, but that wears off from your hand too.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 12, 2020)

Spoon Carving With Tom said:


> . . . use a carbide scriber and scribe in the pitch. The file takes away the notation and you may get muddled.



I had to label my Husky roller guides with Brother label tape, just to tell them apart. Will do the same thing on the upper *back* of the STIHL guides, where they should be safe from a file.

Thanks!

Philbert


----------



## Chiefhobbs (Sep 20, 2020)

Question, do these gauges also work with Husqvarna and Oregon chain?


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Sep 20, 2020)

Chiefhobbs said:


> Question, do these gauges also work with Husqvarna and Oregon chain?


Yes and no to Oregon, I have had mixed success. For a .404 it was all wrong, for a 3/8th it was good.


----------



## Chiefhobbs (Sep 20, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## KarlD (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi guys. I am still waiting for all the gauges to come in; so far they have only had the .325, 3/8p and 1/4p arrive. I have not forgotten


----------



## rwoods (Nov 9, 2020)

KarlD said:


> Hi guys. I am still waiting for all the gauges to come in; so far they have only had the .325, 3/8p and 1/4p arrive. I have not forgotten



Any updates?

Ron


----------



## KarlD (Nov 9, 2020)

rwoods said:


> Any updates?
> 
> Ron


They are still waiting for one of the sizes to come in


----------



## banditt007 (Nov 29, 2020)

Does anyone know of a canadian supplier that has these and will ship to the USA? Might be the (my) best bet. I found a couple suppliers in canada but there is no option to select USA in the shopping cart. Also is stihl and husky the only game in town for gauges like these? I haven't seen any other progressive ones that are separate like these. Anyone else other than KarlD sending these to members in USA?


----------



## thinair (Nov 29, 2020)

Who are the Canadian Suppliers you found? The last time I checked with the local dealers about the Stihl gauges(the ones talked about in this thread) they were invalid part numbers in the Canadian dealer system...


----------



## banditt007 (Nov 29, 2020)

> thinair said:
> 
> 
> > Who are the Canadian Suppliers you found? The last time I checked with the local dealers about the Stihl gauges(the ones talked about in this thread) they were invalid part numbers in the Canadian dealer system...
> ...


----------



## mikerudder (Nov 30, 2020)

I would be interested in the next order if you plan on doing one!

Thanks for the time you are putting into this, I will (im)patiently wait for the next order!


----------



## super3 (Nov 30, 2020)

mikerudder said:


> I would be interested in the next order if you plan on doing one!
> 
> Thanks for the time you are putting into this, I will (im)patiently wait for the next order!


Same


----------



## KarlD (Dec 3, 2020)

Sorry guys this is the last one from me.


----------



## KarlD (Dec 3, 2020)

The latest is that all of the gauges are here, except the 3/8 ones which iirc everyone that has ordered has wanted! This is why I cannot send anything yet lol. When I was at the shop just now they said they hoped to get the outstanding gauges in the next few days...so you all might just get them for Christmas


----------



## Philbert (Dec 3, 2020)

KarlD said:


> they hoped to get the outstanding gauges in the next few days



Very positive assessment: I thought that they were _'good_', but '_outstanding_'? . . . 

Philbert


----------



## KarlD (Dec 11, 2020)

They have finally turned up. That was an insane wait. I aim to post them all off on Monday


----------



## Philbert (Dec 11, 2020)

Thank you for doing this!

Philbert


----------



## rwoods (Dec 11, 2020)

Just in time for Christmas. Thanks, Karl.

Ron


----------



## Del_ (Dec 11, 2020)

I used mine for the first time last evening but did not get a chance to cut with that saw today.

The chain was 3/8" Stihl RS half skip. I know some gauges do work well with half or full skip chain but the Stihl measurement is based on just the tooth you are working on. 

So what is the crown shape about that is cut into the depth gauge opening?


----------



## KarlD (Dec 14, 2020)

All posted today. Royal Mail are behind somewhat atm but hopefully you’ll all get them for Christmas


----------



## Del_ (Dec 14, 2020)

So what is the crown shape about that is cut into the depth gauge opening?


----------



## Crispexx (Dec 29, 2020)

KarlD said:


> All posted today. Royal Mail are behind somewhat atm but hopefully you’ll all get them for Christmas



I received my gauges yesterday in the mail! Thanks again for doing all the leg work for us across the pond!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BangBang77 (Dec 29, 2020)

I have family members and others asking me where I got mine after I showed them off. I told them they're not getting mine. So now, I am the family chain sharpener.

I also talked to my local dealer to see if our distributor can get them but haven't heard back yet.

Stihl USA needs to get with the program...


----------



## Lee192233 (Jan 2, 2021)

Karl,

Thank you so much for getting those gauges sent! I received mine a couple days ago. 

Haven't tried them yet but they look great. I don't understand why Stihl doesn't sell them here. Is it because Stihl is trying to help their dealers by getting people to give up on their chains too soon or maybe just have the dealers sharpen them?

Thanks again!
Lee


----------



## Philbert (Jan 2, 2021)

One STIHL rep suggested that it might have something to do with the way that low-kickback chains are certified. 

Not sure that is it. 

Apparently, they don’t sell heated handle saws or FG-2 file guides here either, so I think that there is some marketing stuff going on. 

Philbert


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 2, 2021)

My guess is there's no money in it for Stihl domestically, along with their 2-in-1 Pferd system being heavily promoted and distributed already. Manufacturing, shipping and distribution may simply kill any minimal margins they'd see in the North American market - - which I personally believe they're drastically underestimating. And there is the safety chain application(s) (or lack thereof) for them to consider PR/advertising-wise when marketing such individually limited capability tools to a relatively exclusive market..., again, with an already limited margin.

If there was money in it, they'd be on the dealer racks here.


----------



## sundance (Jan 2, 2021)

Philbert said:


> One STIHL rep suggested that it might have something to do with the way that low-kickback chains are certified.
> 
> Not sure that is it.
> 
> ...


Or FG-3 file guides.


----------



## RedFir Down (Jan 4, 2021)

My file gauges came in the mail today.
Thanks again Karl for all the time and effort you put into this! I truly appreciate it!
If you need anything from the other side of the pond don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## rwoods (Jan 14, 2021)

Mine arrived today. Envelope had a file size tear in it so I was a little anxious. Reached through the tear and pulled 5 out as ordered. I don’t know how they made it without losing any.

Thanks again, Karl.

Ron


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 14, 2021)

Is there a verdict on the durability/longevity of these yet? I was just reminded a few minutes ago of how disposable the Husky gauges are after doing rakers on two 20" Stihl chains and seeing the ongoing wear.


----------



## thinair (Jan 22, 2021)

Hey Karl, got mine today. Thanks again bud!


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 23, 2021)

So how are these holding up for you guys?


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Jan 23, 2021)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> So how are these holding up for you guys?


Hey Pogo! I really like using mine. I have every size from 1/4” to .404. They have held up great.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 23, 2021)

Thanks for the report, sir! This is what eventually happens to the stamped out Husky gauges after moderately aggressive use. Granted, they're inexpensive, but there is a point of diminishing returns in accuracy and consistency when one is used on a regular basis. I buy several at a time for the obvious reason illustrated below...., and also obviously get my money's worth out of one. LOL

​


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Jan 23, 2021)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Thanks for the report, sir! This is what eventually happens to the stamped out Husky gauges after moderately aggressive use. Granted, they're inexpensive, but there is a point of diminishing returns in accuracy and consistency when one is used on a regular basis. I buy several at a time for the obvious reason illustrated below...., and also obviously get my money's worth out of one. LOL
> 
> View attachment 884301​


Whoa! Are they hardened?!?

here is a 3/8th one of mine, both the hard and soft setting markings and the pitch markings wore off so I used a tungsten scribe to scratch it in, but they keep wearing off.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Jan 23, 2021)

They are not hardened.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 23, 2021)

In general, with most depth gauge gauges: I check, remove the tool and file, then re-check. 
If the tool is soft, I do not want to damage it with my file.
If the tool is hard, I do not want to damage my file.

With the 'basic' Oregon/etc. offset tool, I learned to tilt it to protect the cutter edges, when filing the depth gauges. Dual duty.





Philbert


----------



## trains (Jan 23, 2021)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> Thanks for the report, sir! This is what eventually happens to the stamped out Husky gauges after moderately aggressive use. Granted, they're inexpensive, but there is a point of diminishing returns in accuracy and consistency when one is used on a regular basis. I buy several at a time for the obvious reason illustrated below...., and also obviously get my money's worth out of one. LOL
> 
> View attachment 884301​


Your meant to file the depth gauge, not the guide


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Jan 23, 2021)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> They are not hardened.


Ahhh that sucks, these Stihl ones are at least


----------



## JW51 (Feb 23, 2021)

Feel like I’ve used the Euro Stihl gauge enough now to offer some opinions. 

It’s much harder steel that the husky gauge, but could stand to be a bit harder still.

The hard setting in my timber is about as close to perfect as I can imagine. Very smooth, but aggressive, cutting chain. Self-feeds well. Bore cuts smoothly. 

Overall...well worth purchasing.


----------



## Piotr Pakula (Feb 24, 2021)

If the British produced chainsaws, the chain would be on the other side ;-)


----------



## Philbert (Feb 24, 2021)

Piotr Pakula said:


> If the British produced chainsaws, the chain would be on the other side ;-)


Maybe it was for USPS use?

Apparently, . . . there actually was at least one chainsaw (produced in the 1960's?) that had the guide bar on the left side of the saw.

Philbert


----------



## kevin j (Feb 24, 2021)

Philbert said:


> In general, with most depth gauge gauges: I check, remove the tool and file, then re-check.
> If the tool is soft, I do not want to damage it with my file.
> If the tool is hard, I do not want to damage my file.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I do. Stand the gauge on end in the gullet to protect the tooth. Saves tooth and saves the gauge.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Feb 24, 2021)

Philbert said:


> there actually was at least one chainsaw (produced in the 1960's?) that had the guide bar on the left side of the saw.


The Cox Beaver. Made by the Cox model airplane engine people.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 24, 2021)

PogoInTheWoods said:


> The Cox Beaver. Made by the Cox model airplane engine people.




Philbert


----------



## Piotr Pakula (Feb 25, 2021)

I think it's good for left-handed people, although there are probably too few of them to be profitable to produce for them


----------



## Piotr Pakula (Feb 25, 2021)

Speaking of left-handers ;-) Photos come from the Swedish Magnus Forum. Tutaj 30


----------



## kielbasa (Feb 26, 2021)

How does one go about purchasing these gauges?


----------



## kielbasa (Feb 26, 2021)

How does one go about purchasing these gauges?


----------



## MagraAdam (Aug 17, 2021)

Just saw this posted. If anyone gets one I'm keen to hear how well it works









Westcoast Saw on Instagram: "New WCS Depth Plate This plate is designed to give you 4 different options on raker heights starting at 0.025 and go’s down in 0.010 increments with each hole It works on full comp, Semi skip and full skip chain Big th


Westcoast Saw shared a post on Instagram: "New WCS Depth Plate This plate is designed to give you 4 different options on raker heights starting at 0.025 and go’s down in 0.010 increments with each hole It works on full comp, Semi skip and full skip chain Big thanks to @nstacher200156 for all...




www.instagram.com





$75AUD for a 4 pack shipped to Australia


----------

